# Outdoors > Fishing >  Jack Mackeral for eating

## hunter308

Have always been pondering this one as I only ever keep them for bait and bloody good bait it is too but was just wondering how many people on here actually keep them for a feed instead of chucking them in with the pillies in the bait bag. Always been tempted to give them a whirl in the pan or the smoker just to give em a go.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its ok, pretty much any fish is

----------


## mucko

> Have always been pondering this one as I only ever keep them for bait and bloody good bait it is too but was just wondering how many people on here actually keep them for a feed instead of chucking them in with the pillies in the bait bag. Always been tempted to give them a whirl in the pan or the smoker just to give em a go.


Smoke it MMMMMMMM

----------


## Rushy

> Smoke it MMMMMMMM


Need to let it dry a bit otherwise it takes several matches to get them started.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

Oh no downgrade from Kahawai

----------


## The Jackel

don't forget to trim of the hard boney bit on the skin, from the tail to mid body.

I saw it on a cooking program, eaten a few in the UK on the bbq and they were nice i'm been meaning to try them here, 

but my mate loves them for when he goes bait fishing, so i keep a few for him if i get them as a by catch

----------


## Gibo

Feed em to the big Snaps mate!!

----------


## Gibo

On a whole mack....

----------


## mucko

> Oh no downgrade from Kahawai


i would have mackeral over Kahawai any day. if you catch Murphy i the big cuz of jack you will enjoy.

----------


## Chris

Good live bait for the kingi's or like Gibo says big snapper far better eating the jack mackeral ,butterfly it , wack a couple a big hooks in it.

----------


## mikee

I am afraid in my book "Jack Mackerel" = BAIT

----------


## hunter308

> I am afraid in my book "Jack Mackerel" = BAIT


I used to say that about mullet always refused to eat it then just after I got together with the missus she took me to her dad and uncles place in kawakawa we arrived there and next thing we got oh good you are in time for dinner, we will be having fish we thought cool no worries then he pulled the mullet out and started deep frying it in dripping and I had to eat it the missus, the uncle and her father were all chowing down on it and I had no choice but to eat it but the dripping that was running off it made me fell crook. For me mullet is still bait after that experience.

----------


## Rushy

> I used to say that about mullet always refused to eat it then just after I got together with the missus she took me to her dad and uncles place in kawakawa we arrived there and next thing we got oh good you are in time for dinner, we will be having fish we thought cool no worries then he pulled the mullet out and started deep frying it in dripping and I had to eat it the missus, the uncle and her father were all chowing down on it and I had no choice but to eat it but the dripping that was running off it made me fell crook. For me mullet is still bait after that experience.


Smokked Mullet is OK but bloody oily though.

----------


## Gibo

Good kingi live bait the mullet.

----------


## Chris

The Mackeral round here nearly always have a sea lice in their mouth puts me off.

----------


## Gibo

> The Mackeral round here nearly always have a sea lice in their mouth puts me off.


Its fucking gross aye! Trevally we were getting at Motiti the other week were the same, good thing Big Snapper like "legal" trevally too :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

Trevs are definitley at the top of my bait list but then I have to have a debate with myself to use it for bait or feed it to the smoker and then to my guts usually my guts prevails  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Trevs my favourite raw fish, nice firm flesh.

----------


## veitnamcam

Trevs are fantastic sushi or "cooked'' in lemon and lime juice with a bit of chilli

----------


## Gibo

> Trevs are fantastic sushi or "cooked'' in lemon and lime juice with a bit of chilli


Sushimi is the word youre after :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sushimi is the word youre after


I don't think it is that, from what i remember of products deep sea fishing that is simply very thinly sliced. 
But i have been wrong before :Grin: 

Way back in my "raw fish dish " thread someone enlightened me as to what is actually called.
I forget now what it was.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

My bad, Sashimi

----------


## veitnamcam

Thanks EBF "It's called ceviche, nomnom "

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ish-dish-4368/

----------


## Gibo

> Thanks EBF "It's called ceviche, nomnom "
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ish-dish-4368/


Yeah man thats the goods, marinated i was thinking raw dog :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Raw dog :Sick:  even the Asians cook dog :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha

----------


## Chris

I'm told fresh Kahawai ( 1.0 -1.5kg size) make very good raw fish,personally I can't eat much raw fish.

----------


## Gibo

Yeah I cant eat it all the time, but the raw tuna....... All day! Bit of soy and wasabi!

----------


## veitnamcam

I used to have a mint source of fresh tuna. He doesn't fish anymore  :Sad: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I used to have a mint source of fresh tuna. He doesn't fish anymore 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thats probably a good thing! Mint sauce on tuna?? Nah not really :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> I used to have a mint source of fresh tuna. He doesn't fish anymore 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I still do :Wink:  well many of them. Plus I fish too

----------


## veitnamcam

> I still do well many of them. Plus I fish too


How far down vickerman should I park my trailer?  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> How far down vickerman should I park my trailer? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Next season I'll get ya out, you can fill ya own trailer

Summer forum fishing trip??

----------


## veitnamcam

Kiwi Greg can provide the burly  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Kiwi Greg can provide the burly 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


No worries, we will need a lot, will he be up to the task??

----------


## veitnamcam

If we force feed him some pillies Im sure he will  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunter308

That is one thing I have never had a chance to have a scrap with on a rod and reel and that is a marlin and a tuna and those two fish are on my bucket list to get in to a scrap with when I get an opportunity to do so.

----------


## hunter308

> If we force feed him some pillies Im sure he will 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


similar to this

----------


## Dead is better

In Australia My buddy and I used to target 'Bonito' as we called them. I believe the jack mackerel is one and the same isn't it? Anyway we bled them like a sambo and ate them fresh. If I remember rightly they have few bones and ended up tasting firm and chicken like. Lots of the tuna's do I reckon. Even kingies

We were forever winging the bonito to try to get the never present marlin to show up. Lucky we weren't visited by 'jaws' more often

----------


## Gibo

> In Australia My buddy and I used to target 'Bonito' as we called them. I believe the jack mackerel is one and the same isn't it? Anyway we bled them like a sambo and ate them fresh. If I remember rightly they have few bones and ended up tasting firm and chicken like. Lots of the tuna's do I reckon. Even kingies
> 
> We were forever winging the bonito to try to get the never present marlin to show up. Lucky we weren't visited by 'jaws' more often


Nah they are quite different mate.

Jack mack are bony little mackerel.
Skip Jack or "bonito" are fat little tuna.
Jack Mackerel

Skippy/Bonito

----------


## Gibo

> That is one thing I have never had a chance to have a scrap with on a rod and reel and that is a marlin and a tuna and those two fish are on my bucket list to get in to a scrap with when I get an opportunity to do so.


I will never forget the day we got our first Marlin. I was holding onto the mainline with about 15m out and a frisky little skippy attached. 
I said to my mate (who had caught plenty up north) "how do I know when its getting eaten"?
He said "you'll fuckin know alright"!!
About 10 mins later the skippy on the end of my line was getting super agitated and then this bill and head and fish come flying out of the water and swallowed it whole, ripping the line out of my hands then taking line like a maniac.
My mate was up so  he jumped in the chair and 55 mins later we had tagged and released our first Strippey!! 
Buzzy as!
I myself am yet to get a marlin but have been skipper for a couple and present on many close but no cigars. 
Nothing comes close to the mayhem that goes on ha ha ha!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

I quite often make a marinated raw fish dish for our Japanese students to take to school. Mostly use Kahawai, but have used Macks as well. We never get any back, and the teachers have even commented how good it is. 
So bloody simple too. Fish plus coconut cream and chopped onion/capsicum. Bit of lemon juice. Stick it in the fridge overnight and Whamo !

----------


## hunter308

My one is soak in lemon juice, onions and white vinegar overnight biff in a can of sweetened condensed milk the next day and eat (not a fan of coconut cream)

----------


## Dead is better

AGH those things!!! We had them by the billions - yeah those things are bait at best lol. My student mate tried to eat a big one but he said there were more bones than in a barracuda.
Fantastic at bringing things in (if you're game to chum them). Place goes bananas with those things in the water

In Aus those are known as yellowtail scad - or just 'yakkas'. The mackerel with the see though top of their head is just called a 'slimey'.

----------


## Maca49

Hunter what the ? Sweetened condensed milk and fish? Must taste like crap, you really do this? If you say yes, I'll give it a spin!

----------


## Rushy

> Hunter what the ? Sweetened condensed milk and fish? Must taste like crap, you really do this? If you say yes, I'll give it a spin!


Mate I wouldn't.  His taste buds must be fucked if he is substituting condensed milk for coconut milk in raw fish.

----------


## hunter308

> Hunter what the ? Sweetened condensed milk and fish? Must taste like crap, you really do this? If you say yes, I'll give it a spin!


Yes I do and I actually quite like it. Rushy I can not have coconut cream so I have to have my raw fish somehow so my taste buds are certainly not fucked

----------


## Maca49

It's the head that's the problem :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> It's the head that's the problem


Laughing my arse off at that Maca49

----------


## hunter308

Just don't knock the way I have my raw fish till you try it is all I am saying I can't have coconut cream because it upsets my guts.

----------


## Rushy

I understand Hunter308.  That is too bad.

----------


## Chris

Hunter you don't need to use Coconut cream ,apparently can make better raw fish with ordinary cream according to the Maori lady at work.Leave the coconut cream for the islanders .

----------


## Dead is better

A mate recently gave me a different mix of crumbs to try - 50% coconut and 50% panko crumbs. Anything like cream, coconut cream, mayo or aoli would do to get the crumbs to stick.

I have eaten raw paua and found it tasty but I just cant handle real sashimi.

----------


## mucko

> Yeah I cant eat it all the time, but the raw tuna....... All day! Bit of soy and wasabi!


Thats how i have my raw Scampi MMMMMMMM

----------


## mucko

> Nah they are quite different mate.
> 
> Jack mack are bony little mackerel.
> Skip Jack or "bonito" are fat little tuna.
> Jack Mackerel
> Attachment 11344
> Skippy/Bonito
> Attachment 11345


He might mean Albacore Gibo the chicken of the sea

----------


## Gibo

> He might mean Albacore Gibo the chicken of the sea


Yeah. They are bloody tasty. Just have to get them on ice or in the mouth pronto. They spoil so fast!

----------


## mucko

> I will never forget the day we got our first Marlin. I was holding onto the mainline with about 15m out and a frisky little skippy attached. 
> I said to my mate (who had caught plenty up north) "how do I know when its getting eaten"?
> He said "you'll fuckin know alright"!!
> About 10 mins later the skippy on the end of my line was getting super agitated and then this bill and head and fish come flying out of the water and swallowed it whole, ripping the line out of my hands then taking line like a maniac.
> My mate was up so  he jumped in the chair and 55 mins later we had tagged and released our first Strippey!! 
> Buzzy as!
> I myself am yet to get a marlin but have been skipper for a couple and present on many close but no cigars. 
> Nothing comes close to the mayhem that goes on ha ha ha!


Do you deep water fish much. if you are out the back of Motiti you might be able to pot some Scampi you might end up with the odd hag fish thou.

----------


## mucko

> Yeah. They are bloody tasty. Just have to get them on ice or in the mouth pronto. They spoil so fast!


Stick them behind the pectoral fin and bled them before a slurry of ice. warm blooded buggers.

----------


## Gibo

> Do you deep water fish much. if you are out the back of Motiti you might be able to pot some Scampi you might end up with the odd hag fish thou.


By deep do you mean deep bottom like bluenose etc? Not really aye. All those fish taste bloody good but im into a fight not a haul ha ha. 
Used to a bit but cant be arsed now. Arnt scampi like sardine size?? Thought i used to see them jumping and shit while game fishing? Oh is that sauri? Whats scampi???

----------


## mucko

> By deep do you mean deep bottom like bluenose etc? Not really aye. All those fish taste bloody good but im into a fight not a haul ha ha. 
> Used to a bit but cant be arsed now. Arnt scampi like sardine size?? Thought i used to see them jumping and shit while game fishing? Oh is that sauri? Whats scampi???


Scampi used to trawl for them from barrier to the mayor sometime to motiti that link will help you we used to get them from 250m to 450m along with a lot of other fish like Ling. Sauri i think is what you see is basicly a prawn i think.

----------


## Rushy

Scampi are prawns gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Scampi used to trawl for them from barrier to the mayor sometime to motiti that link will help you we used to get them from 250m to 450m along with a lot of other fish like Ling. Sauri i think is what you see is basicly a prawn i think.


You just confused the hell out of me Mucko!
So Skampi is a prawn thing and so is Sauri?

----------


## Pengy

Other way I think. Scampi are defo a prawn, whereas Sauri are a small sardine like fish.
A mate bought as few Blue macks home from a longliner trip a while ago, as I had been telling him how mackerel are widely eaten in Europe. He smoked them up and reckoned they were on of the best tasting smoked fish he ever had.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea a good scampi is around 200-250mm long all up and the tail is about as thick as your thumb if your a ham fisted barstard :Thumbsup: 

Had em fresh of the pound belt for breakfast for years, into a cup tail first fill from the zip wait a min tip out and refill wait a min break body's off and eat tail meat :Thumbsup: 

Like crayfish but much sweeter and more tender

----------


## Gibo

So similar to Koura? How would i go about catching me some Skampi?

----------


## veitnamcam

Work on a scampi or hoki trawler? :Grin: 

Dunno mate, spos you could pot em but be a long way to pull your pot up!

----------


## Gibo

Yeah ha ha over it! Next mission is a broadbill anyway!

----------


## Pengy

They pot them in the shallows in Scotland, but I guess thats a long way to go for a prawn

----------


## Gibo

> They pot them in the shallows in Scotland, but I guess thats a long way to go for a prawn


Ha ha just a little trip in the tinnie!

----------


## mucko

> Scampi are prawns gibo


No they are not Scampi is a lobster

----------


## mucko

> Yea a good scampi is around 200-250mm long all up and the tail is about as thick as your thumb if your a ham fisted barstard
> 
> Had em fresh of the pound belt for breakfast for years, into a cup tail first fill from the zip wait a min tip out and refill wait a min break body's off and eat tail meat
> 
> Like crayfish but much sweeter and more tender


Thats only a #2 grade Scampi they used to get #1 grades off the chatham rise the tails about 40mm wide. they are very moreish panfried in garlic butter is not to bad either.

----------


## mucko

> Ha ha just a little trip in the tinnie!


I know divers that have seen them on the worm beds by Karewa it would be a matter of hit and miss to find them. but a scallop dredge might be just as good if you had a 2" mesh drag bag.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats only a #2 grade Scampi they used to get #1 grades off the chatham rise the tails about 40mm wide. they are very moreish panfried in garlic butter is not to bad either.


Yep, spent more of my life on the rise than I care to remember :Wink: 

I said "a good" and stand by that statement :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> No they are not Scampi is a lobster


Im glad to here that, not up on the species genetics but know that the prawns you get from supermarkets etc bout the size of your thumbnail taste nothing like cray scampi or koura.
Mum puts prawns in one of her salads. I can't eat it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

> I used to say that about mullet always refused to eat it then just after I got together with the missus she took me to her dad and uncles place in kawakawa we arrived there and next thing we got oh good you are in time for dinner, we will be having fish we thought cool no worries then he pulled the mullet out and started deep frying it in dripping and I had to eat it the missus, the uncle and her father were all chowing down on it and I had no choice but to eat it but the dripping that was running off it made me fell crook. For me mullet is still bait after that experience.


mullet is absoultly beautiful filleted and dipped in beer batter then deep fryed. 
hot smoked its hard to beat
just like anything, if you fuck it up its going to be terrable, 

mackrel is good smoked, best hot fresh ect. not so good cold 
very conviently sized for lunches
but really you only eat them when the snapper isnt biting and your hanging out for smoked fish

----------


## Rushy

> know that the prawns you get from supermarkets etc bout the size of your thumbnail taste nothing like cray scampi or koura.


Are you talking about prawns or shrimps VC?.  I reckon prawns on the BBQ are great but only if you can get some sheila to peel them and dip them in garlic butter for you .

----------


## veitnamcam

Might be shrimps ? :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunter308

> Might be shrimps ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Or much much worse, which would be oysters that are not from a shell or out of the sea.

----------


## Rushy

Aaah that would be mountain oysters ha ha ha ha

----------


## hunter308

> Aaah that would be mountain oysters ha ha ha ha


And not from goats or sheep either

----------


## Pengy

Heres a Mackerel dish that my gran used to make us in Cornwall

River Cottage - River Cottage Community Recipes

----------

